# Measuring?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I need your help!









We have been so excited about showing 2 of our girls. The problem - their measurements vary. At the tallest measurement they both come off 25 inches (ugh). Otherwise, they come off 24 to 24 1/2. 

We have tried different measuring methods - one in which we stacked them, used a level and a yard stick and marked the height on the wall and then measured it. Another we used the measuring tape (the soft sewing kind). Another the firm measuring tape. 

But then I read that in Obedience they recommend standing the dog square and tilting the head out and down to create flat withers to measure at. That makes their measurement even less (and more in standard). 

I also measure at the highest point where the neck blends into the withers.

So, what is correct? And if a bitch is 1/2 inch over - does she stand a chance at doing well (obviously, she would need to be a very good bitch compared to her competition to compensate - if she would be acceptable at all).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You need a wicket to accurately measure.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you doing AKC or SV-style showing?
I don't know about AKC, but SV is pretty strict, you wouldn't be able to do a whole lot to bring their heads down. You may be able to teach them to scrunch a little but I'm not sure if you could take a full inch off their height.
For SV showing, being more than 1 cm over the height standard is a disqualifying fault
http://germanshepherddog.com/regulations/breed_standard.htm
Maybe AKC is more flexible?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AKC judges don't measure the dogs in the ring. If a bitch is REALLY big she probably wouldn't win but an inch or so either way most likely won't matter.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

It is AKC. 

I can't see myself purchasing a wicket for a couple hundred $$ just for this use. I did find this website: http://ezwicket.homestead.com/index.html

What do you think?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I just looked at the site, I think its a great idea and it looks really simple too.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My agility trainer had one she made out of PVC. It worked just fine!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks!







I think I'm going to re-stack the girls and re-measure using a plain yardstick until I can wrangle DH into making me one of the wickets.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AKC show judges don't measure dogs, at least i have never seen them do it. And it is a good thing since the majority of GSDs are too big esp. the males in the older classes and esp. in the Specials class. Some are WAY over size!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:AKC show judges don't measure dogs, at least i have never seen them do it. And it is a good thing since the majority of GSDs are too big...


I don't see it as a good thing, they SHOULD measure so those giants aren't bred to make bigger GSDs. A standard is there for a reason.


----------

